# Beef Melt for catfish bait HELP.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Back in the 50’s when I was a kid my dad took me catfishing from the bank. He only had *beef melt* that my uncle got for us. In those days it seemed the butcher shops were able to get it easily. Now days it is hard to find it in the greater Cincinnati area.

Since I had to depend on my brother’s friend help supplying us with skipjacks & shad I need a backup plan for bait. So in 2016 I want to start using beef melt in that backup role. The problem trying to find WHERE I can BUY the beef melt around HERE. If anyone KNOW where I can buy it around Cincinnati I would appreciate that information. Tight lines to all. Norb


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Its common down in Louisiana . Maybe ya could order some ?


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

What the heck is beef melt


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

cali2ohio said:


> What the heck is beef melt


I looked it up...it's spleen...beef spleen. It sounds better than that doesn't it? I can hear Homer saying, "Mmmm, beef melt..awwghuh," right now. 

I'll bet that it's hard to find because of the industrialized carcass processing we have these days. You'll probably have to find a specialty butcher who does his own stuff, maybe even an amish, kosher, or halal butcher.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Norb, you need to just hop in the truck with us this winter when we make our run down south. The limit is 100 skipjack. But when they are running you will catch that in 20 minutes. Just waiting for some cold weather to get them running, plus a little less rain.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

[QUjust let.me KNOW when you will be going .


OTE="Skip2myalou, post: 2111969, member: 40285"]Norb, you need to just hop in the truck with us this winter when we make our run down south. The limit is 100 skipjack. But when they are running you will catch that in 20 minutes. Just waiting for some cold weather to get them running, plus a little less rain.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Ill keep you posted Norb. We go to Cumberland City TN. It is a huge warm water outlet from a power plant. We kinda play it by ear so it can change. So far, it's been too warm and too muddy for them to move in. We need some good cold weather with no rain and we will be going. Neither is looking promising this year. Before they put the 100 limit, me and 2 buddies went and brought back a truck bed full. LIterally. They are run 2.5-3 pounds too so it's alot of bait, even for 100.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

nlcatfish said:


> Back in the 50’s when I was a kid my dad took me catfishing from the bank. He only had *beef melt* that my uncle got for us. In those days it seemed the butcher shops were able to get it easily. Now days it is hard to find it in the greater Cincinnati area.
> 
> Since I had to depend on my brother’s friend help supplying us with skipjacks & shad I need a backup plan for bait. So in 2016 I want to start using beef melt in that backup role. The problem trying to find WHERE I can BUY the beef melt around HERE. If anyone KNOW where I can buy it around Cincinnati I would appreciate that information. Tight lines to all. Norb



I did solve this problem over the weekend.. Located a place that has it year round and is within a 30 mins drive. So when I start fishing his late spring I will have this as a top back up bait.. I hope to get some skip jacks before I get out to catfish.reith in 30 mins drive. I am hoping the Ohio River stays low over the Spring. The past 2 years it stayed too high all the way into June.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nlcatfish said:


> I did solve this problem over the weekend.. Located a place that has it year round and is within a 30 mins drive. So when I start fishing his late spring I will have this as a top back up bait.. I hope to get some skip jacks before I get out to catfish.reith in 30 mins drive. I am hoping the Ohio River stays low over the Spring. The past 2 years it stayed too high all the way into June.


I know a shop in EastGate that can get beefmelt. But u have to order 80 pounds at a time.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

boonecreek said:


> I know a shop in EastGate that can get beefmelt. But u have to order 80 pounds at a time.


Wipers love it to


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

boonecreek said:


> Wipers love it to


The place I called Said I could order Just 1 if I want. No way I could use 80 pounds of it.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Looked a bit online but didn't find a definitive answer to "what is beef melt" anyone know exactly what it is?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nlcatfish said:


> The place I called Said I could order Just 1 if I want. No way I could use 80 pounds of it.


I would like to order just a couple pound to. That's like Turkey liver. I would like just a couple pounds also


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

You might check out the Turkey farm in Erlnanger . They might sell by the pound. The slaughter house for beef is just north of I-275 on U.S 27. Hope this helps.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nlcatfish said:


> You might check out the Turkey farm in Erlnanger . They might sell by the pound. The slaughter house for beef is just north of I-275 on U.S 27. Hope this helps.


Is the beef place in My. Or Oh.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

boonecreek said:


> Is the beef place in My. Or Oh.


I spose to be working right now but I'm hiding behind a truck right now. I mint to say Ky. Here come inspector got go


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

boonecreek said:


> I spose to be working right now but I'm hiding behind a truck right now. I mint to say Ky. Here come inspector got go



The place is in Ohio. STEHLIN' S. Is name of the place. 10134 Coleraine ave.
513-385-6164 phone # should take care of you o.k.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nlcatfish said:


> The place is in Ohio. STEHLIN' S. Is name of the place. 10134 Coleraine ave.
> 513-385-6164 phone # should take care of you o.k.


Thanks


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I'm from Canton... I have never asked for or used beef melt, but most of the local butcher shops around here would more than likely hook you up if you call them ahead of time. Dumas Meats near Mogadore Resavoir probably would also.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Each spring I fish a few weeks at Pickwick Lake, Tennessee.
The tailwater below the dam is LOADED WITH THEM - much larger than the ones you catch in the Ohio River.

There are a couple of guys who stay at the same camp that I do, and they package them about 6 to 8 to a package. If they are there this spring, I'll snag you a couple of bags.


----------

